# The Carver Car? Motorcycle?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Carver

Only $43k


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I want one!!!!!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did anyone else get car sick just watching the video?


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, let me just say that is the coolest thing I've ever seen on the road. Well maybe my 21RS behind my Silverado is cooler, but that car thingy is just too cool. I want one immediately. I would be winding my way all the way to work. How much? Brilliant.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I WANT ONE
*NOW!!!*
Yeeeee Hawww!!!!!!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't recommend that vehicle for anyone driving the 101 into San Jose every morning


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I think that would fit in the garage of the our Kargoroo


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I want one but I doubt it has the tow rating to handle my 28BHS.

Reverie


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I want one, also.

I wonder what the towing rating is?









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was surprised they didn't tout the fuel mileage of the unit at all. But I agree, I'd love drive one of those babies... at $43k though I'll watch on the sidelines.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GIMME ONE !!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hate to be the negative guy but having been mashed by a semi tractor once, I'll keep my big ol' truck between me and other vehicles.

I'll just keep a Segway on my wish list for now. Would be great for trips around the campground.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB the last time I checked the Segway couldn't do 120mph though


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> BBB the last time I checked the Segway couldn't do 120mph though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nor lean at at 45 degree angle...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That's cute!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cute!?!... Cute?!?... It's INSANE

And I've gotta have one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I want one 
That would cool to zip around on









Don


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

If it's classified as a motorcycle then it should also qualify for use in most HOV lanes!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> Did anyone else get car sick just watching the video?
> [snapback]109879[/snapback]​


Yeppers!!
I would love something like this, only it being stable, in an upright position. Could take it with me, and use it, instead of TV!! It would be neat.
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Will it fit in the rear section of a Roo???


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Way to cool. I'd never want to park it.

Linda


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Should we pool our resources and open a Carver dealership??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Cute!?!... Cute?!?... It's INSANE
> 
> And I've gotta have one.
> 
> ...


Let's go 50/50 Doug.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Will it fit in the rear section of a Roo???
> [snapback]110528[/snapback]​


If it is less that 50" wide it will fit on the ramp and through the opening on a 28KRS. If it is less than 93" long it would fit in the cargo area.

EDIT: According to the website, it is 3.4m long which equates to approx. 134", so it won't fit.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

From www.carver-europe.com



> 06-03-2006
> 
> Dordrecht, the Netherlands and Nashua, NH, USA - March 6, 2006 - Carver Europe BV ('Carver') announces the appointment of MKD USA LLC ('MKD') as the North American importer and distributor of the Carver One, the world's first-ever commercially available tilting three-wheeled vehicle. The appointment of MKD is an important first step in making the Carver One also available to US customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now... how would it handle in the snow









Thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sure it gets better MPG than the F150! Anyone seen how much these things costs yet???


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

There is a U.S. distributor, I'll get the link later. Base price is $45k and goes to about $55k.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> There is a U.S. distributor, I'll get the link later. Base price is $45k and goes to about $55k.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]111229[/snapback]​


I want one!!!

Vern


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> There is a U.S. distributor, I'll get the link later. Base price is $45k and goes to about $55k.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]111229[/snapback]​


Gees, I don't know if I can recoup that kind of money just based on gas savings, I will buy another Outback before going down that route...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> There is a U.S. distributor, I'll get the link later. Base price is $45k and goes to about $55k.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]111229[/snapback]​


WOW!!!!
Give it a couple of years and the price will come way down









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Devildog said:


> Gees, I don't know if I can recoup that kind of money just based on gas savings, I will buy another Outback before going down that route...


It may be a convienient excuse, but let's be real... Who is going to buy one of these for the fuel mileage?









Hey Jim, I may just have to take you up on that 50-50 thing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

